# Line levels



## master mason

TOthe16th said:


> cjkarl, the pls 5 on that page is almost identical to the hilti pm24 shown here.
> im not too familliar with the pls tools..which would you say is more accurate?


to the16th, I use the hilti and love it .


----------



## lukachuki

master mason said:


> to the16th, I use the hilti and love it .


I own a laser and we use it all the time, but don't underestimate the simple genius of a water level. I like the solar powered water level personally.


----------



## artisanstone

???


----------



## plasterer387

solar powered water level?


----------



## lukachuki

plasterer387 said:


> solar powered water level?


sorry just threw the solar part in there in a very weak attempt to be funny in a muffler bearing, left handed hammer, sort of way. Now about my cordless Water Level.....:laughing:


----------



## plasterer387

haha ok, I thought it was going to be something like that, I had just never heard it before.


----------



## lukachuki

your sig is dead on as well plasterer


----------

